

Filesystem capabilities vs setuid - tedunangst
http://openwall.com/lists/oss-security/2010/11/08/3

======
Hoff
VMS acquired this circa 1995, via a mechanism called protected subsystems, and
specifically via a subsystem ACL.

The associated access control list entry added additional access onto the
running program, and the rights were stripped off at exit.

<http://h71000.www7.hp.com/doc/73final/6346/6346pro_030.html>

tl;dr of that web page: an administrative user can configure running programs
to have their own identities granted via an access control list entry;
identities which where then considered in conjunction with the user's
identities.

------
bensummers
Solaris has had this kind of thing since Solaris 10, and it works very nicely
as it's integrated into just about everything in the system.

[http://developers.sun.com/solaris/articles/program_privilege...](http://developers.sun.com/solaris/articles/program_privileges.html)

